# Mild Headaches, will I likely pass my medical?



## rebeccag19 (20 Aug 2013)

Hi all, I've searched numerous times about headaches but haven't found anything specific to my case. I know y'all can't give me the "for sure" answer, but I would like any input regarding this matter. Basically, I've had minor headaches on/off for several years (since I was in grade 8; I'm 21). Anyways, these headaches have never been debilitating, and they've never interfered with work, school or sports. It turns out my headaches are caffeine induced (self-diagnosed), therefore avoiding caffeine prevents these headaches. Additionally, I've never had migraines or been diagnosed with them and do not take any prescribed medications for the headaches.  These headaches are documented in my medical file, and I was wondering if this could perhaps hinder my chances of passing my medical?

Thanks again for any input! Take care 


Recruting Center: New Westminster  
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Medical Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: June 19,2013
First Contact: June 20, 2013
CFAT : July 16, 2012
Medical : August 13, 2013
Interview: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Basic Training: TBD


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2013)

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> These headaches are documented in my medical file, and I was wondering if this could perhaps hinder my chances of passing my medical?



You may find this discussion helpful.

The Recruiting Process > Headaches?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95169.0/nowap.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2013)

I'm guessing your recruiting office may have a better answer for you, based on their medical examination than someone here that's just reading your Reader's Digest summary with no other medical information.

Maybe it's just me, though.

Good luck.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Aug 2013)

No, you won't. or;
Yes, you will. or;
Magic 8 ball is unsure, ask again later.


----------



## rebeccag19 (20 Aug 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm guessing your recruiting office may have a better answer for you, based on their medical examination than someone here that's just reading your Reader's Digest summary with no other medical information.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, though.
> 
> Good luck.



Cool.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (20 Aug 2013)

Let me tell you this. What I interpret frequent is constant headaches that you have during specific times or near specific. If you have a couple headaches randomly, but not consecutively, to be honest it's nothing to worry about. Many of us get headaches, it can be because of many factors such as low water intake, eating shitty, etc. This is all my opinion so you don't have to acknowledge my advice.
Good luck mate.


----------



## rebeccag19 (21 Aug 2013)

Thanks for your input, I do appreciate it! During my medical they didn't even ask about headaches they just asked about severe headaches (which I don't have) or migraines. Anyways, being so close to the "finish line", I'm starting to feel really anxious about getting through since its a dream of mine. 

Anyways, thanks again!
Take care,
Rebecca


----------

